# A big thank you



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

A big thank you to Kevin at Coast to Coast for all his help over the phone and prompt postage really wrapped well items I ordered highly recommended :no1:

Thanks again Kevin


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

lozmick said:


> A big thank you to Kevin at Coast to Coast for all his help over the phone and prompt postage really wrapped well items I ordered highly recommended :no1:
> 
> Thanks again Kevin


:blush: fanks.........:blush:


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

lozmick said:


> A big thank you to Kevin at Coast to Coast for all his help over the phone and prompt postage really wrapped well items I ordered highly recommended :no1:
> 
> Thanks again Kevin



I will 2nd that the twin T5 tubes and ballast arrived to day amazingly well wrapped not chance of damage.
again thanks Yours Robert


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so chuffed I won march's comp...I never win anything!!!:jump::jump::jump:

I can't wait to place my order with The Horny Toad (certainly raised a few eyebrows in the staff room when I mentioned that name)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

(oooops! posted that twice!)


----------

